

Ask HN: What's your favorite music to code to? - alexkehayias

I'll start (artist: album):
- Jaga Jazzist: A Living Room Hush (my new fav instrumental group)
- Telefon Tel Aviv: Farenheit Fair Enough
- Between the Buried and Me: Colors, The Great Misdirect (metalllll)
- Omar Rodriguez Lopez: どういたしまして, Xenophanes
- The XX: XX
- Perfume: Complete Best (awesome japanese girl pop)
======
minecraftman
These are my personal favorites - Simon and Garfunkel: Bookends (great classic
album) - Supertramp: Breakfast in America (another one of my favorites) -
Fleetwood Mac: Rumours (one of my favorites to work to) - The Flaming Lips:
Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots (not a classic, but great to work to)

~~~
alexkehayias
Yohimi is an awesome album for coding! Was going to put that in my answer too.

------
zmonkeyz
Gangster rap believe it or not. Lately i've been listening to the Rick Ross
mixtape "Forever Rich".

~~~
alexkehayias
I get that. I like DJ Khalid, Wale, and Wiz Kalifa to get me on my grind
sometimes.

------
a_a_r_o_n
Silence.

Sometimes I listen to police dispatch.

------
tuananh
been listening to mumford and sons lately

